# Bird Box... Movie



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Got some serious prepper questions and answers presented in Hollywood form. It wasn’t done all that bad forgiving the premis as one few could comprehend any more than a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

I read the book last year, and I did not like it. Very boring and meaningless. Not going to waste my time watching the movie.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yavanna said:


> Very boring and meaningless.


You have to take off your blindfold to actually see the words.

But, I know boring. Every year my wife has to watch "The Sound of Mucus." I like the part at the end where they cross the Alps and there's not one, single snowflake.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I watched it the other day, seemed a different sensory movie to a Quiet place I saw earlier this year, which I thought was better. Still Bird box wasn't entirely non entertaining, I could see it being a boring book.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I watched it the other day, seemed a different sensory movie to a Quiet place I saw earlier this year, which I thought was better. Still Bird box wasn't entirely non entertaining, I could see it being a boring book.


Quiet place was definitely better received by most. I didn't find Bord Box boring but I could imagine it's book version would be.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Funny; I watched it last night. Wifey picked it; I never would have picked it.

It was way too long and I just wanted it to be over. That's saying a lot considering Sandy was in the leading role.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> It was way too long and I just wanted it to be over.


That's my first marriage...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I watched it the other day, seemed a different sensory movie to a Quiet place I saw earlier this year, which I thought was better. Still Bird box wasn't entirely non entertaining, I could see it being a boring book.





Denton said:


> Funny; I watched it last night. Wifey picked it; I never would have picked it.
> 
> It was way too long and I just wanted it to be over. That's saying a lot considering Sandy was in the leading role.


My daughter had us all watch it last night on Netflix. I also thought it was a similar story line to The Quiet Place, which I thought made more sense.


----------



## woodchipper518 (May 9, 2016)

It had me at Sandra Bullock.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

woodchipper518 said:


> It had me at Sandra Bullock.


I'm a Sandra fan to, but not in this one. It was an average performance at best.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I watched it without knowing anything about it. Pretty good story, pretty thin on what the threat was, but it kept me entertained, so I'm giving it a Worth seeing for the heck of it rating. Sandra don't do much for me personally, she's lost that "while you were sleeping" sweetness.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I liked some of the frantic scences when it all started to go down, but overall I didn't care much for it. And it annoyed me that here they are at the begining of horrific apocaliptic life and death struggle where every second and decision they make counts and the black dude seemed more obsessed with hitting on a VERY pregnant Sandra Bullock than anything else.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

C.L.Ripley said:


> I liked some of the frantic scences when it all started to go down, but overall I didn't care much for it. And it annoyed me that here they are at the begining of horrific apocaliptic life and death struggle where every second and decision they make counts and the black dude seemed more obsessed with hitting on a VERY pregnant Sandra Bullock than anything else.


Well Hell what do you expect....SHe's the last woman alive, and he knows she puts out. What else he spoda do? dance a jig? dats just racist.:watermelon:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

has to be the most pathetic grocery run in the history of disaster movies ....

you come cruising up with a bird cage in the cart >>> I'm leaving you behind and filling your car spot with beanie weenie ....


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Watched it last night...nothing worth noting...we laughed at lots of parts 
I guess it wasn't meant to explain anything, just a little on how they survived - right Boy? Oh, Girl?
and the "things" couldn't get through anything? Hmm...


Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeah, that thing keeps coming up in my NETFLIX cue. I haven't watched it and prolly won't. Because pennies to peanuts it aint gonna go done that way. Just, no.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I watched it just because this thread kept popping up.

I did see _A Quiet Place_ because the premise looked good but, alas, I thought it sucked.

As for _Bird Box_, I suppose you could call it "entertaining". I actually liked the premise and the story was fairly good. My beef with the flick is not explaining what the threat was. I'm guessing it was demons since the store clerk writing the novel said as much and the weird stranger had pictures of what could be construed as demons. But I guess I'm just sick of Hollywood going the route of "you decide what it was". It worked when it was a new concept but now every movie like this does the same thing. I guess we can't expect Hollywood to be original since they are Democrats.

All in all I would say run of the mill, could have been better, Hollywood still sucks!


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Watched it last night. I am starting to really dislike the "time jump" premise. 5-6 years in that house. I can't buy that. Lights on all the time and no one sees them, can't buy that either. But it was entertaining and free so watch it. Even with the fake baby bump Sandra is still a fantasy girl.


----------

